# ECCKS



## Jim (Jan 22, 2012)

East Coast Custom Knife Show March 2, 3, 4, 2012

The Westin Hotel - Jersey City Newport

479 Washington Boulevard
Jersey City, New Jersey 07310

For Hotel Information Call: 201-626-2900

Friday - 1:00 pm - 6:00 pm

Saturday - 10:00 am - 6:00 pm

Sunday - 10:00 am - 3:00 pm 
www.ecckshow.com


----------



## mattrud (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got the flyer the other night, used to go a lot, but have not been in a couple years


----------



## eto (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Jim. I always try to make this show. Most likely go for one of the days.


----------

